# who makes a leather tc holster?



## devolve (Nov 4, 2009)

for a SCOPED 15" encore.

I only found one leather one online and it looked very very cheap. 

if there are no leathers, who makes another style that is decent. 

I want one that will lay across my stomach/chest area not a shoulder or a waist style.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 4, 2009)

OK so you are not interested in something like this.

http://www.shamrockholsters.com/shoulder_belt.htm

Apex Predator has a holster hanger that rides in that area but you have to suppoly the holster. 

I had something in mind to show you but I can't seem to find it at the moment.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Nov 5, 2009)

check out www.quiethide.com


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 5, 2009)

The TC custom shop still sells their "Bandito" holster -- an accross the chest style seen sometimes on TV worn by Larry Weishuhn in hunting shows    -   http://www.foxridgeoutfitters.com/subsubsection.cfm?section=7&subsection=37,64


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 5, 2009)

snellville-dave said:


> check out www.quiethide.com



I will second the quiethide.  Great workmanship and they will make it to your specifications.


----------



## devolve (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.quiethide.com/ is not working for some reason. I will have try them again after work. 

thanks for all the replies. on the apex, How does the holster attach? and can you put it at an angle or does have to have ti ride straight up and down?

thanks


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is a link to the thread where AP introduced his product.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=383818


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Nov 5, 2009)

Look at www.quiethideholsters.com - I got a fabric one for a Ruger SBH and it fits really good. Haven't had a chance to use it in the field yet. Good Luck, Dave


----------



## devolve (Nov 5, 2009)

handgunhtr,

never saw any feedback from you on martys rig. How did you like it? And has anyone used it with the encore yet? I have money burning a hole in my paypal account and I need a holster rig!!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 6, 2009)

devolve,

I have used Marty's rig with a TC holster (the black nylon one) and an Uncle Mikes holster with my TC guns.  With the 15" barreled guns in the TC holster, and the angle that it is at, it doesn't quite sit right when sitting in my climber.  With the Uncle Mikes and a 12" barreled gun this isn't a problem.

With both holsters, walking around, even with a treestand on my back and drawing the gun are no problem and it is much more comfortable and less obtrusive than the "under the arm" type shoulder holsters.

Now with my revolvers, this thing is the cats behind.  Super comfortable, not in the way at all and right there where you need it.

The only thing that I would change about it would be to add two small elastic straps to hook my binoculars onto instead of having them on a separate rig.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 6, 2009)

Galco has the Kodiak line but they do not have one made for a TC handgun. I could have sworn I saw something like what you want but I can not find it now.

I did find this setup, again made for a revolver BUT it might be something you could adapt.

http://www.cowboyneeds.com/602.html


----------



## RLFaler (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine is from Reedercustomguns.com..


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 16, 2009)

Quiet Hide Holsters, his work is the best , he does leather too. The quality is 101%
http://qh-holsters.com/id10.html


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a holster for my Contender from Pistol Packaging Inc.  They custom build the holster to fit your exact gun and scope combination.  The holster fits my Contender 7x30 with Ultradot perfectly.  The holster can be used with a regular waist belt also.

https://stores.myregisteredsite.com...=PP&Product_Code=BanUnscHo100&Category_Code=B

I also have one of the zip up Contender handgun cases from TC that I use sometimes when hunting from a fixed position tree stand.

Dave


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 17, 2009)

The Shamrock brand holster appear to be the same holster that is or was produced by Pistol Packaging Inc.  Not sure if they merged, separated, copied, or what.

Dave


----------



## devolve (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks everyone, quite hide gets my vote


----------

